# Creating a Horror Village



## Hayley (Aug 13, 2013)

After the enjoyment people received from Aika, Hitokui and others, I felt that the EU (and NA, because we're all brothers here) needed their own horror village.

And so, when I received a spare copy of animal crossing, I decided this was the perfect oppertunity to get started! So with a loose plot, Paradise was born, but I need your help.

What were the main things you enjoyed most about visiting Horror Villages. Was it the story? Town layout? Any particular items that's it you on edge? Or any other such combinations which you really admired. I'd like to weave all of your suggestions into Paradise, and make it, well, spooky!


----------



## Eloise (Aug 13, 2013)

Great idea! Since it's called Paradise I was thinking, maybe this was one of the best towns, really famous and popular so all of the villagers wanted to live there. Then maybe something went wrong...
That's all I got. xD Good luck, I'll sure visit it sometime.


----------



## Hayley (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks! I've got a loose story in mind, I just wondered if there were any specific elements from other horror towns that stuck in your mind, whether it be an item, a PWP or the town layout.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Aug 13, 2013)

This would be great! 

Paradise - maybe a town trap for poor mayors


----------



## Eloise (Aug 13, 2013)

Hayley said:


> Thanks! I've got a loose story in mind, I just wondered if there were any specific elements from other horror towns that stuck in your mind, whether it be an item, a PWP or the town layout.



Maybe a good layout would be that, if you wanted 4 houses and they got worse each time, you could make sure the person had to visit the houses in a certain order so the story is more clear, so the houses wouldn't be dotted all over the place.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 13, 2013)

Do a creepy hotel in the woods! isolate one of the houses and plant pine trees around it. You could fill the lobby with gorgeous furniture and make a creepy bloody torture room in the basement. Leave axes all over. Oh, and make sure it's winter time... Basically the plot of The Shinning XD


----------



## Halation (Aug 13, 2013)

Don't have blood splattered everywhere. Build up to it. Try to set the town up in order so people have to go to the houses in order (or can easily figure out the order) and be told a "story" through each house.


----------



## Eloise (Aug 13, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Do a creepy hotel in the woods! isolate one of the houses and plant pine trees around it. You could fill the lobby with gorgeous furniture and make a creepy bloody torture room in the basement. Leave axes all over. Oh, and make sure it's winter time... Basically the plot of The Shinning XD



Yeah, it would be good if it would snow too! Like a snowstorm.


----------



## Mao (Aug 13, 2013)

This is irrelevant but I think it needs a thermin. Don't ask why x_x


----------



## Hayley (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for your input guys. I have a loose story which I don't want to reveal to much of, here's a hint - Where do the animals come from? And why do they seem so human?

The worsening houses is definitely something I'd like to implement! I'm going to do paths with bushes and little sign posts so you'll be lead in the right direction, and visit the houses in order.


----------



## Halation (Aug 13, 2013)

Awesome idea. Be sure to keep us updated,defintely want to see what you come up with! Oh just an idea, but there's those number lamps if you need something to designate which house number is which.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 13, 2013)

Eloise said:


> Yeah, it would be good if it would snow too! Like a snowstorm.



Yeah I was thinging of doing this myself but I'm too lazy and broke to actually do it, lol. Maybe the first house could have the butler in there alone asking if you're staying. There would be clues around (ex. missing bags, clothes all over) that the visitors go missing... until you finally figure out who it was.


----------



## windfall (Aug 13, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Do a creepy hotel in the woods! isolate one of the houses and plant pine trees around it. You could fill the lobby with gorgeous furniture and make a creepy bloody torture room in the basement. Leave axes all over. Oh, and make sure it's winter time... Basically the plot of The Shinning XD



Yes! The Shining is perfect for a horrow house xD Hopefully enough people get the reference. In the basement, put a snowmobile and turn off the lights, and for your main room, make it a lobby with pretty rococo furniture or something similar! The upstairs should be room 217, with the creepy bathtub. Another room could be the ballroom, I think the sleek set wallpaper has something fancy like that. 

Also, winter at night is pretty much a must.


----------



## nikkidii (Aug 13, 2013)

Hayley said:


> Thanks for your input guys. I have a loose story which I don't want to reveal to much of, here's a hint - Where do the animals come from? And why do they seem so human?
> 
> The worsening houses is definitely something I'd like to implement! I'm going to do paths with bushes and little sign posts so you'll be lead in the right direction, and visit the houses in order.


That seems interesting! Looking forward to it ^^


----------



## Hayley (Aug 13, 2013)

I definitely don't want to go full out on the gore. I'd prefer for you to be really spooked out than disgusted - a bit more of a thriller than a horror I suppose! I love the Shining, so I can definitely take some influence from that.

I agree with Halation, a build up of tension would be my main goal! Too much gore would take away from that I think.


----------



## windfall (Aug 13, 2013)

Hayley said:


> Thanks for your input guys. I have a loose story which I don't want to reveal to much of, here's a hint - Where do the animals come from? And why do they seem so human?



Inspired by Camp?  
I think that story is pretty much why I'm creeped out by gyroids. 

(Warning: link is a bit creepy, but it sure is interesting.)


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 13, 2013)

windfall said:


> Inspired by Camp?
> I think that story is pretty much why I'm creeped out by gyroids.
> 
> (Warning: link is a bit creepy, but it sure is interesting.)



Haha I love that story! Did you see the video where he beats up the mouse? XD

I understand not wanting to go full gore... it's a tad mainstream in horror villages. I personally love'em though!


----------



## Hayley (Aug 13, 2013)

windfall said:


> Inspired by Camp?
> I think that story is pretty much why I'm creeped out by gyroids.
> 
> (Warning: link is a bit creepy, but it sure is interesting.)



Yes! There is some influence, but I've put a rather large twist. I'm planning on having a Gyroid basement whereby the collection grows house-by-house.

Thanks once again Halation, the number lamps are a great idea!

While the Shining concept is a good idea, I think I'm going to do something a bit different - although as I said before, the thriller aspect will definitely be used!

Weather is definitely an aspect. My only concern about winter is perhaps it will seem a bit 'cutesy'? Probably me overthinking things haha!


----------



## windfall (Aug 13, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Haha I love that story! Did you see the video where he beats up the mouse? XD
> 
> I understand not wanting to go full gore... it's a tad mainstream in horror villages. I personally love'em though!



The whole thing was amazing xD Is Penny in ACNL? If so, I must begin looking for her.


----------



## Hayley (Aug 13, 2013)

Just to wet your appetites further (and perhaps give some more ideas!) Here's a spreadsheet of the items I'm going to need - any further ideas? >

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlKzEsWggu_pdHl2ZFlfSUpCRUZ2eTlUNVRkc01iR3c#gid=0


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 13, 2013)

Hayley said:


> Yes! There is some influence, but I've put a rather large twist. I'm planning on having a Gyroid basement whereby the collection grows house-by-house.
> 
> Thanks once again Halation, the number lamps are a great idea!
> 
> ...



The snow music at night can actually get creepy with the bells in the background. Hourly music is def also important. My personal favorite is 4 am. It's so creepy >.< I love it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



windfall said:


> The whole thing was amazing xD Is Penny in ACNL? If so, I must begin looking for her.



Yeah XD Sadly she is not... I guess the producers saw that and were like


----------



## Hayley (Aug 13, 2013)

So creepy 4am music is good! What about KK Slider music? Ones with suspense/horror undertones.

What time is the TV just fuzzy background noise, like it isn't tuned in? That creeps me out!


----------



## Lin (Aug 13, 2013)

Only thing I can say is if you have one creepy room in a house... please don't make it the basement. xD That's so overdone and some people find it very predictable after going to many horror villages. I read a blog by this one person on Tumblr who said she doesn't look forward to going into basements anymore because she always finds the same theme over and over.


----------



## Hayley (Aug 13, 2013)

Lin said:


> Only thing I can say is if you have one creepy room in a house... please don't make it the basement. xD That's so overdone and some people find it very predictable after going to many horror villages. I read a blog by this one person on Tumblr who said she doesn't look forward to going into basements anymore because she always finds the same theme over and over.



Hmm, this is certainly something to think about. Not sure where else I would have it, as Gyroids are buried so I thought the underground link could work?


----------



## Cobby (Aug 13, 2013)

If you're going for a Shining Theme, don't forget to set your Villagers catchphrase to Redrum!


----------



## Lin (Aug 13, 2013)

Hayley said:


> Hmm, this is certainly something to think about. Not sure where else I would have it, as Gyroids are buried so I thought the underground link could work?



-shrugs- You can still do it in the basement if you want, but it's just predictable imo. xD


----------



## violetneko (Aug 13, 2013)

K.K. Dirge is perfect!! Also unfitting music for the room; kinda like Stale Cupcakes in a torture room. It would def increase the creep factor. I love the Shining idea! Bad thing about the horror towns is that the weather never fits :c


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 13, 2013)

I still think basments are creepy, just PLEASE don't do the devil worshiper/ sacrifice ritual in the top rooms >-< Too played out....


----------



## violetneko (Aug 13, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I still think basments are creepy, just PLEASE don't do the devil worshiper/ sacrifice ritual in the top rooms >-< Too played out....



Even though its cliche, I think the basement should be the creepiest room of the house. I always visit basements last.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 13, 2013)

violetneko said:


> Even though its cliche, I think the basement should be the creepiest room of the house. I always visit basements last.



Haha I went to one village (I can't even spell the name) but the first room was a nice cute caf? with chef dude in it. Then I went to the basement next... XD You know where this is going...


----------



## violetneko (Aug 13, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Haha I went to one village (I can't even spell the name) but the first room was a nice cute caf? with chef dude in it. Then I went to the basement next... XD You know where this is going...



Ha, yep!


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 13, 2013)

Some elements you need to consider: conflict, progression, and journey

Make sure there is a visible conflict at the heart of your town's creepiness. Show that conflict progress and grow. Use 4 houses and public works projects at your disposal. Create the proper map. Use bushes and paths to wind around from station to station, creating a *story*. Make sure there is progression and journey when viewing the conflict 

Also, please make a sacrificial totem pole surrounded by eerie tree stumps, blood stained patterns, and dead perfect fruit trees. Not that I'm not currently doing that in my town without the blood stains or anything.... (Yes. Yes I am.) Hehe.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol am I the only one who thinks its cute when villagers use bloody designs for their clothes? I saw Lucky walking around one town with a shirt that was rags soaked in blood and he was so happy about it!


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 13, 2013)

Hypno K.K., K.K. Dirge and thermin's are your friends. The key is that you make it so that people visit the houses in a certain sequence. I saw this one town that incorporated a pro design they made where the doll in the artwork gets closer and closer within each house, except there was literally nothing stopping me from going to other houses or even implying which ones i should visit first. it was very messy, but if done right could be very creepy.


----------



## violetneko (Aug 13, 2013)

Lurrdoc said:


> Hypno K.K., K.K. Dirge and thermin's are your friends. The key is that you make it so that people visit the houses in a certain sequence. I saw this one town that incorporated a pro design they made where the doll in the artwork gets closer and closer within each house, except there was literally nothing stopping me from going to other houses or even implying which ones i should visit first. it was very messy, but if done right could be very creepy.



I personally don't find theremins creepy. I just turn them off XD


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 13, 2013)

violetneko said:


> I personally don't find theremins creepy. I just turn them off XD



They are SOO annoying. That's why I avoid Erik's house, lol.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 13, 2013)

violetneko said:


> I personally don't find theremins creepy. I just turn them off XD



*cough* sometimes it's not about creepiness so much as it is to irritate the player by creating an environment they don't feel safe or comfortable in. to do this, you could place it in a location where they can't turn it off.

that's just me, though.


----------



## Mixxi (Aug 13, 2013)

I love visiting the horror towns! 
I find the hospital furniture the creepiest for sure if that would work into your what you're going for.


----------



## Touko (Aug 13, 2013)

The theremins are the most annoying piece of furniture I've ever encountered.

Personally, I like creepy towns with a story but it might have many theories about it.


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 13, 2013)

Build one bridge, it will force players to follow the route you're planning.


----------



## majnin (Aug 13, 2013)

Have you ever read the creepypasta 'Abandoned by Disney'?

Even thinking about it now makes me shudder, I haven't slept properly for days after reading this. It's about a tourist island abandoned, obviously, by Disney. All kinds of creepy stuff goes down.

If I were to create a horror town, it would be an abandoned town. Everything empty. Dead. I'm not sure how I'd go about it but you could base a pretty good story on that.


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 13, 2013)

The idea just came to me to make a town based off of Chernobyl (deserted radioactive Russian town from nuclear disaster)

That would be extremely creepy. But I am too busy making my regular town and don't have a second copy yet


----------



## violetneko (Aug 13, 2013)

Sleepy said:


> The idea just came to me to make a town based off of Chernobyl (deserted radioactive Russian town from nuclear disaster)
> 
> That would be extremely creepy. But I am too busy making my regular town and don't have a second copy yet



Woah! That has a ton of potential! That'd be awesome!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 13, 2013)

violetneko said:


> Woah! That has a ton of potential! That'd be awesome!



Yeah, so you could finally put all those pointless warning sign PWPs to use!


----------



## link.windwaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> This is irrelevant but I think it needs a thermin. Don't ask why x_x



I completely agree!


----------



## violetneko (Aug 13, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Yeah, so you could finally put all those pointless warning sign PWPs to use!



It'd be so epic! 
...now I want to do one XD


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 13, 2013)

violetneko said:


> It'd be so epic!
> ...now I want to do one XD



I'd kill an area of my town and let weeds grow all over along with dead trees and stumps.

On an unrelated note, guess who has _that one _ Imagine Dragons song stuck in their head now? ; _ ;


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 13, 2013)

love the idea!

*here are some general, horror town suggestions..*
do not, i repeat, _*DO NOT*_ just depend on the "gore" or "blood" factor to scare your visitors. i've visited several dream towns that attempt at making it spooky and scary, but they don't let the story - if there is one - do the talking. they just place axes around the house and make all the furniture look bloody and expect me to have nightmares for the next couple of days.
um, no. >.>

if you have a story that speaks for itself and keeps the visitors guessing - and scared, then you are guaranteed to have a haunting and successful dream town.

i also think that the _*entire*_ town should be part of the story, not just the houses. and when i say entire, i mean ENTIRE. change the villagers house and clothes! leave clues on the beach! do something, anything to make your dream stand out.

*and here's a few suggestions for Paradise..*

(WARNING: the following suggestion involves the visitor having to go through a maze or something so they MUST go to each house or area in the correct sequence. it will be confusing if you don't force them to go the correct way.)

i don't know if you will like this idea, but i'm imagining that the visitor would be under the impression that they are visiting a gorgeous, popular resort. when the visitor hops out of the Dream Bed, there is a tourist costume/outfit right next to them. like an island shirt and Katie's camera. everyone is smiling and happy as he or she walks into the resort/hotel lobby. i suggest making all rooms of this house pretty and marvelous. you could maybe make the basement a little skeptical, but DO NOT OVERDO IT.
seriously.
don't.
the other houses can be as creepy and disturbing as you want - GO CRAZY. but whatever you do, this first house needs to be peaceful with a few little clues or hints that this isn't exactly.. paradise.

i don't know what you could do with everything else though XD


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry if someone mentioned this, I was too lazy and didn't read everyone's suggestion.

I think it would be really cool and different if a horror town was set in the season of Winter! It's all snowy and at night the music is a little more eerie when it snows. It would be so cool because all the other town are set during the fall/summer.


----------



## Mya (Aug 13, 2013)

I like the idea of putting bloody walls, and floors, etc, with axes lying around. Creative! Hopefully you consider it!


----------



## violetneko (Aug 13, 2013)

Corduroy said:


> *and here's a few suggestions for Paradise..*
> 
> (WARNING: the following suggestion involves the visitor having to go through a maze or something so they MUST go to each house or area in the correct sequence. it will be confusing if you don't force them to go the correct way.)
> 
> ...



That would seriously be the best thing ever.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 13, 2013)

Omg yes, a story. That's all I want in a horror village - a story. 
Good luck!


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 13, 2013)

A radioactive zombie resort perhaps?


----------



## Mya (Aug 13, 2013)

That sounds like a awesome theme to me :3


----------



## Peach Toadstool (Aug 13, 2013)

The only thing I can think of right now is making the beginning extremely beautiful like a utopia or paradise. Maybe make it about the dangers of desire? Or what really hides behind this "paradise"


----------



## Dr J (Aug 14, 2013)

I have no ideas to offer, but I do look forward to seeing this once you get it finished.


----------



## jakeypride (Aug 14, 2013)

Hayley said:


> After the enjoyment people received from Aika, Hitokui and others, I felt that the EU (and NA, because we're all brothers here) needed their own horror village.
> 
> And so, when I received a spare copy of animal crossing, I decided this was the perfect oppertunity to get started! So with a loose plot, Paradise was born, but I need your help.
> 
> What were the main things you enjoyed most about visiting Horror Villages. Was it the story? Town layout? Any particular items that's it you on edge? Or any other such combinations which you really admired. I'd like to weave all of your suggestions into Paradise, and make it, well, spooky!



Get some ideas from these trailers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufUQWpEkbf0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5m_MaEy3ho

DONT USE DOLLS THEY'RE OVER USED


----------



## ForestRabbit (Aug 14, 2013)

I think clean composition or layouts helps me identify with symbols a lot more clearly. It also helps to understand color theory (certain colors can provoke certain feelings). Then there's also space and texture. I don't think gore is necessary to make things creepy (unless it helps with your story line). 

There are all kinds of horror genres too. Sci-fi horror, psychological horror, gorey horror, etc.


----------



## beebs (Aug 14, 2013)

I love hidden and and small details, like in Hitokui with the gate pwp. If you dig up the stars you find creepy skeletons. So maybe a place that is sort of blocked off with trees and bushes but still accessible could have buried horrors. Also in Hitokui there were weird objects hidden unless you moved the camera angle. Things "look" peaceful and wonderful until you really investigate it.


----------



## Hayley (Aug 14, 2013)

*Wow! Thank you all so much! Never did I expect to receive 6 pages worth of help!*
Right I'll try to answer this in order...

_Lurrdoc _- The theremin seems like a popular item, and the idea of blocking it in so the player can't turn it off sounds brilliant! The uncomfortable environment you speak of will only be heightened by the lack of control animal crossing otherwise offers.

_Mixxi_ - Hospital furniture will appear in the third house as part of the story, and mannequins will also play a part!

_Touko_ - Multiple theories is something to consider, although I don't want it to be too vague so the player isn't sure of what the story actually _is_.

_JezDayy_ - The one bridge is certainly interesting, although my town layout would mean the player has to go back on themselves. I think it would flow better should there be another bridge.

_Corduroy_ - Blimey! Thank you so much! The tourist idea is brilliant - I'm definitely going to do that! Perhaps a PWP of those 'face in the hole' boards with a palm tree design at the start could add to this? The first house will be 'overly' normal, so a lounge, bedroom, kitchen, bathroom - but I've then got 2 rooms spare which I could potentially use. I want to use all of the town, but I've just got to think how to do that!

_jakeypride_ - Thank you for the links! The doll remark made me laugh. Perhaps the dolls can fortify the theremin mentioned previously? Haha, all joking aside, dolls won't be making a frequent appearance (although whenever I see them I do get flashbacks of other horror villages).

_ForestRabbit_ - That's a very interesting idea. I love art and making patterns, so perhaps some rooms in the later houses could use my own designs to evoke certain feelings in the player.

_beebs_ - I also admire the small details, and think the main challenge will be the landscaping and PWP's that need to be meticulously placed.

Thank you once again to all those who have contributed so far!


----------



## Toraneko (Aug 14, 2013)

I suppose you don't HAVE to have all the rooms filled out though? Like in the first house where you want to give the visitor the idea that everything is perfectly normal, it wouldn't have a basement, and that could in of itself be a bit eyebrow raising. Then I suppose you could put some questionable items in side rooms, but maybe make them slightly hidden when you first enter the room, and you won't be able to see them unless you turn the camera.


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 14, 2013)

The idea just came to me to add cameras and such in the first "overly normal" house to give off the impression that you are being watched. Also, make a posh bathroom with a whirlpool bath and candles. That would totally add to the resort theme in the first house!


----------



## Nineflower (Aug 14, 2013)

I think it would be worthwhile to incorporate American settings and horror-inspirations, like have "hollywood" set with the cameras, staging and lights, or the idea of an offset hotel, or old murder mysteries. It'd be interesting to incorporate the villagers and their portraits somehow... I'm a fan of visual clues of when something is obviously "missing" and the search of trying to figure out where and why.


----------



## violetneko (Aug 14, 2013)

Nineflower said:


> I think it would be worthwhile to incorporate American settings and horror-inspirations, like have "hollywood" set with the cameras, staging and lights, or the idea of an offset hotel, or old murder mysteries. It'd be interesting to incorporate the villagers and their portraits somehow... I'm a fan of visual clues of when something is obviously "missing" and the search of trying to figure out where and why.



Villager portraits in a murder mystery would be cool; especially if it's a villager that doesn't live in that town.


----------



## Mya (Aug 14, 2013)

Hope your towns come out the way you want them to!


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 14, 2013)

Make a blood pattern in which it looks like someone was dragging a bloody person/animal to one of your houses. Then make the inside creepy, fill it with kitchen items and axes. Make some patterns with some of villager faces with X's slashed through them and have one pattern of a current villager that doesn't have an X slashed through. 

Muhahaha


----------



## Mya (Aug 14, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Make a blood pattern in which it looks like someone was dragging a bloody person/animal to one of your houses. Then make the inside creepy, fill it with kitchen items and axes. Make some patterns with some of villager faces with X's slashed through them and have one pattern of a current villager that doesn't have an X slashed through.
> 
> Muhahaha


Wow you guys have a lot of ideas haha


----------



## jakeypride (Aug 14, 2013)

Hayley said:


> *Wow! Thank you all so much! Never did I expect to receive 6 pages worth of help!*
> Right I'll try to answer this in order...
> 
> _Lurrdoc _- The theremin seems like a popular item, and the idea of blocking it in so the player can't turn it off sounds brilliant! The uncomfortable environment you speak of will only be heightened by the lack of control animal crossing otherwise offers.
> ...


If you go with my links, you could make the human villagers wear blank masks, and maybe a house in the center of the town the house of a happy couple <3 like A girl character or man, then have paintings of the two together, since two players cant live in one house. and have the other players houses placed around town not near eachother, and they could all be wearing blank masks and in each of there house could be a scene of what they put the happy couple through, and in the last house it could be covered in blood and show the couple is dead....


----------



## Mya (Aug 14, 2013)

jakeypride said:


> If you go with my links, you could make the human villagers wear blank masks, and maybe a house in the center of the town the house of a happy couple <3 like A girl character or man, then have paintings of the two together, since two players cant live in one house. and have the other players houses placed around town not near eachother, and they could all be wearing blank masks and in each of there house could be a scene of what they put the happy couple through, and in the last house it could be covered in blood and show the couple is dead....


Blank masks are so creepy! O:


----------



## jakeypride (Aug 14, 2013)

Mya said:


> Blank masks are so creepy! O:



OMG watch the links then... you'll crap bricks.


----------



## Hayley (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks once again for all of the replies!
*Toraneko* - That's a good point. Perhaps I'll just maximise the space in a select number of rooms, then I can choose to expand should I have further ideas.

*Sleepy* - I had this _exact_ idea! I was thinking of putting them at the front (or is it back?) of the room so the player has to turn the camera to see them. I'm going to have a bathroom area, so that would certainly be an idea!

_*Nineflower*_ - Hmm... I shall try to think of a way to incorporate villagers portraits! I have Katies Portrait, so that's a start at least.

_*violetneko*_ - To carry on from my last point, I'm not sure whether a murder mystery would confuse the plot a bit? It might overcomplicate things! Good idea however.

_*Mya*_ - Me too! It will be a lot of work, but hopefully it will be very rewarding.

_*Kaiaa*_ - I may be able to incorporate this with the 'hospital' theme. I remember in CF I had a pattern which was an outlined person in chalk (like them murder mystery programmes) That would be good to recreate, but first to find a grass pattern!

_*jakeypride*_ - Very creative idea, thank you! Although it might be a bit too similar to Aika, and maybe not 'fit' with the theme of paradise?


----------



## Sakura0901 (Aug 15, 2013)

If you're going to add a little bit of Stephen King's The Shining in your town, another good idea would be taking little bits from Misery :3

Its a shame you cant hack the game and have multiple Coco's in your town :')


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 15, 2013)

Sakura0901 said:


> If you're going to add a little bit of Stephen King's The Shining in your town, another good idea would be taking little bits from Misery :3
> 
> Its a shame you cant hack the game and have multiple Coco's in your town :')



Imagine a town with 10 of Coco? That is scary enough on its own.  And Hayley, I agree with what you said in your last post- don't overconfuse the plot. It really will take away from the effect. I think the paradise-gone-wrong theme is perfect. 

P.S. - I bought a second copy of NL last night for the purpose of making a penguin Christmas town ^_^


----------



## Fjoora (Aug 15, 2013)

Good luck with your town.
For my second town I was leaning towards making Ooo with Fionna from Adventure Time, but now I'm not sure if I want to stick with that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was thinking about having Fionna, Marshal, Prince Bubblegum and Flame Prince be the villagers.
If I were to do this, I would also want to theme the villagers to adventure Time.
Purrl as Cake, Roscoe as Lord Monochromicorn, Stitches as Hambo, Tree Trunks as Eloise, etc.

-----

Also, fun fact: The villagers name in the Animal Crossing movie is called _Ai_, which is not far from _Aika_.  Aika also means a lament or sad song.  I wonder how much and what is related?


----------



## WeiMoote (Aug 15, 2013)

...Mind... blown. I'll never look at Ai the same way again!


----------



## Hayley (Aug 15, 2013)

Right, gotten a little further. Decided I need Pietro & Clay in my town! So if anyone has them moving I'd love them!


----------



## Deirdre (Aug 15, 2013)

Thats a good idea! I visited this one town where the basements and backrooms had blood on the walls and axes 
Also a good idea that i havent seen yet is digging up fossils and having blathers assess a fossil (dont donate it) then leave them outside everywhere so it appears as a pile of bones (murder! yay!!)


----------



## jakepeter11 (Aug 15, 2013)

I'll be more than happy to help you out with collecting items. I have sooo many gyroids myself, I have my house surrounded by the outside with them as a fence


----------



## Hayley (Aug 15, 2013)

Deirdre - That sounds really good! I'll definitely use that!

jakepeter11 - Wow! Thank you so much! I too have a bit of a gyroid obsession! I have a spreadsheet here which I will be updating with items if you want to have a look (I don't expect you to do this for free haha).


----------



## jakepeter11 (Aug 15, 2013)

Not a valid URL, but if it's the same one as posted before, I got it. And no problem, I would love to help out someone with a theme, I
am pretty much just collecting to collect currently, except a few sets I am working on.


----------



## Hayley (Aug 15, 2013)

jakepeter11 said:


> Not a valid URL, but if it's the same one as posted before, I got it. And no problem, I would love to help out someone with a theme, I
> am pretty much just collecting to collect currently, except a few sets I am working on.



Oh blimey, I added too many https! Same here really, who doesn't like collecting!


----------



## jakepeter11 (Aug 15, 2013)

And do you mean no gyroid duplicates at all? Or per house? And if a house has say a mega puffoid, could it have a tall puffoid? Or is that still the same? Or maybe like mini gyroids in the first house, then regular in the second, then tall, and finally Mega ones?


----------



## Hayley (Aug 15, 2013)

jakepeter11 said:


> And do you mean no gyroid duplicates at all? Or per house? And if a house has say a mega puffoid, could it have a tall puffoid? Or is that still the same? Or maybe like mini gyroids in the first house, then regular in the second, then tall, and finally Mega ones?


That was me in tired mode! I mean no duplicates per house, so two mini lamentoids in the same house is a no, but in separate houses is a yes. And a mini and tall of the same house is also fine, although I like your idea!


----------



## ForestRabbit (Aug 15, 2013)

Let us all know when your project is complete!


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 15, 2013)

Hayley said:


> Deirdre - That sounds really good! I'll definitely use that!
> 
> jakepeter11 - Wow! Thank you so much! I too have a bit of a gyroid obsession! I have a spreadsheet here which I will be updating with items if you want to have a look (I don't expect you to do this for free haha).



Ahh that is hardcore. A spreadsheet, I love it ^_^ I'll do this with my Christmas village probably. Don't worry, it also includes Hanukkah and Kwanzaa! What are your tips for making a dream town? I have no idea how to begin planning


----------



## Hayley (Aug 17, 2013)

*ForestRabbit* - I will do! Will probably ask people to explore it in 'beta' mode, before it is released fully. Actually, that's given me an idea.

Anyone who wishes to test Paradise before it is released to the public please either post or send me a private message. Thank you!

*Sleepy* - They are so handy, and also good to edit when you've put animal crossing down.


----------



## BlooShroom (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd love to test out paradise :3 I don't collect gyroids so you can have those too,and I'll check my catalog tomorrow for your spreadsheet of items! I'd be happy to help with construction too(digging holes,finding/making patterns,chopping down trees,etc.) if you need it


----------



## Hayley (Aug 17, 2013)

BlooShroom said:


> I'd love to test out paradise :3 I don't collect gyroids so you can have those too,and I'll check my catalog tomorrow for your spreadsheet of items! I'd be happy to help with construction too(digging holes,finding/making patterns,chopping down trees,etc.) if you need it



Wow, thank you very much! I shall add your name to the list. Any/all gyroids are greatly appreciated, as is tree chopping (why do axes have to break so fast!).


----------



## Marjet (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd love to test Paradise! I love visiting Horror Towns in general, so that would be lovely! :3


----------



## Hayley (Aug 17, 2013)

Marjet said:


> I'd love to test Paradise! I love visiting Horror Towns in general, so that would be lovely! :3



Perfect! I'll add you to the list also!

Any further suggestions about likes/dislikes (mainly dislikes!) of horror towns will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 17, 2013)

Need some help? Lol my sister collects gyroids, and I might be able to sneak some of hers... I personally hate them, so if I find any, you want them? I've got spots all over my town, but haven't dug them up. And I have a golden axe, which can help with chopping trees


----------



## violetneko (Aug 17, 2013)

Feel free to have any and all Gyroids in my town as well XD


----------



## Hayley (Aug 17, 2013)

_*MyLifeIsCake*_ - Of course! I think I'm ok on the gyroid front (a few others have offered, them poor gyroids are so unloved!) although if you come across any (especially poltergoids) let me know! Oh if I could pay you to come and chop down all of my trees (apart from the ones surrounding the plaza) that would be a brilliant help!

Woah, so many brackets.

_*violetneko*_ - Thank you also! I'm more than happy to open up my gates for you both to drop off any unwanted gyroids. Give me a price though!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 17, 2013)

Hayley said:


> _*MyLifeIsCake*_ - Of course! I think I'm ok on the gyroid front (a few others have offered, them poor gyroids are so unloved!) although if you come across any (especially poltergoids) let me know! Oh if I could pay you to come and chop down all of my trees (apart from the ones surrounding the plaza) that would be a brilliant help!
> 
> Woah, so many brackets.
> 
> _*violetneko*_ - Thank you also! I'm more than happy to open up my gates for you both to drop off any unwanted gyroids. Give me a price though!



Yeah, that'd be fine! You might want to dig a hole in front of all the trees  you want me to cut, just to be sure  Idk what a good price for gyroids are though... maybe 10k? :0


----------



## Hayley (Aug 17, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Yeah, that'd be fine! You might want to dig a hole in front of all the trees  you want me to cut, just to be sure  Idk what a good price for gyroids are though... maybe 10k? :0



How many gyroids do you have? I'll add your FC and open my gate and get digging!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 17, 2013)

Hayley said:


> How many gyroids do you have? I'll add your FC and open my gate and get digging!



I *just* dug up five... Literally, they're plaguing my town *o*


----------



## Hayley (Aug 17, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I *just* dug up five... Literally, they're plaguing my town *o*



50k sound good then? Added you and now opening my gate


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 17, 2013)

Hayley said:


> 50k sound good then? Added you and now opening my gate



Oh no >.< I meant 10 k for all of 'em... And I've still got more...


----------



## Hayley (Aug 17, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Oh no >.< I meant 10 k for all of 'em... And I've still got more...



Haha that sounds even better! Tell you what, find as many as you can and we can work out a price


----------



## violetneko (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm about to go to the grocery store, but I'll happily fill my pockets with gyroids and drop them off when I get back c:
I don't care about the price; whatever's cool with me :3


----------



## Hayley (Aug 17, 2013)

violetneko said:


> I'm about to go to the grocery store, but I'll happily fill my pockets with gyroids and drop them off when I get back c:
> I don't care about the price; whatever's cool with me :3



Sounds good! I've added your FC also and I'll leave my gate open! Let me know a price though


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 17, 2013)

Hayley said:


> Haha that sounds even better! Tell you what, find as many as you can and we can work out a price



I've got quiet a few... even a poltergoid! Word of advice, play with their sounds a bit. I've been testing them, and the tall lullaboid, mini clankiod, and squat dinglod sound espically creepy   like ritualistic music or something.

edit: I can be over in a bit  Have you finished digging holes?


----------



## Hayley (Aug 17, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I've got quiet a few... even a poltergoid! Word of advice, play with their sounds a bit. I've been testing them, and the tall lullaboid, mini clankiod, and squat dinglod sound espically creepy   like ritualistic music or something.
> 
> edit: I can be over in a bit  Have you finished digging holes?



That's such a good idea! Poltergoids look the most creepy in my opinion.

All the holes are dug! How much would you like? And if you want any of my villagers (excluding chester) feel free to get chatting!


----------



## violetneko (Aug 17, 2013)

Hmm 5k for all 18 I'm bringing later?


----------



## zilke (Aug 17, 2013)

Corduroy said:


> love the idea!
> 
> *here are some general, horror town suggestions..*
> do not, i repeat, _*DO NOT*_ just depend on the "gore" or "blood" factor to scare your visitors. i've visited several dream towns that attempt at making it spooky and scary, but they don't let the story - if there is one - do the talking. they just place axes around the house and make all the furniture look bloody and expect me to have nightmares for the next couple of days.
> ...



I think part of what makes Aika so effective is the subtle story progression. They didn't do so well setting up a natural path for going through the village (3rd and 4th houses getting mixed up). I think mazes are a good tool for a horror village, because people may get caught up in the maze and be caught off guard by something they come across. 

I think a psychological horror story would work better for the format than a slasher (you can't exactly plan for something to jump out).


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 17, 2013)

Hayley said:


> That's such a good idea! Poltergoids look the most creepy in my opinion.
> 
> All the holes are dug! How much would you like? And if you want any of my villagers (excluding chester) feel free to get chatting!



Yeah sorry for the delay... I'll be over in a sec... -.- wifi issues...


----------



## Hayley (Aug 17, 2013)

violetneko said:


> Hmm 5k for all 18 I'm bringing later?



How about 10k and two items from this list? Same goes for MyLifeIsCake 

Other items
- Double Neck Guitar (custom)
- Fireworks Table
- Lovely Phone
- Wedding Cake
- Pic of Katie
- Space Shuttle
- Tall Display Case
- HHA Pennant
- Astro Chair (custom) x2
- Astro Table (custom)
- Star Projector
- Ten Billion Barrel
- Aurora Screen
- Silver HHA Plaque
- Metroid

Clothes and Accessories
- HHA Jacket
- Cool Dress
- Bulb Bopper
- Ladder Shades
- Floral Knit Dress
- Hero's Cap
- Snorkel Mask
- Kappa Cap
- Straw Hat
- Lion Dance Mask


----------



## zilke (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm looking at the spread sheet and I think I can order a lot of what you need. The sloppy clock is in my Retail right now, and I have the Alpine series, the Nook clock, some kitchen things, the Hula girl, palm tree lamp, and 3 mannequins. Feel free to PM me with a list of things you still need and I can start ordering them.


----------



## Hayley (Aug 17, 2013)

zilke said:


> I'm looking at the spread sheet and I think I can order a lot of what you need. The sloppy clock is in my Retail right now, and I have the Alpine series, the Nook clock, some kitchen things, the Hula girl, palm tree lamp, and 3 mannequins. Feel free to PM me with a list of things you still need and I can start ordering them.



Perfect! Thank you, I've PM'd you


----------



## violetneko (Aug 17, 2013)

My double neck guitar and firework table? I can order a space shuttle and star projector. I'll be over soon with the 18 gyroids and the guitar and table.


----------



## Hayley (Aug 17, 2013)

violetneko said:


> My double neck guitar and firework table? I can order a space shuttle and star projector. I'll be over soon with the 18 gyroids and the guitar and table.



Haha sorry I should have been more clear - that's what I'll give you! I've already got them


----------



## BlooShroom (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey,Looked through my catalog-Here's everything I can order you!


Spoiler: Items for Paradise ^-^



alpine panel catalog
alpine kitchen cart catalog
palm tree lamp x2
bear pole
mini poltergoid
crane game x3
arcade machine x2
tea set(?)
toaster
minimalist stuff(?)
raccoon clock
hospital tv
clear model
vision tester
3 lamp
cushion x10
tall display case x10
glass display case
bear cap x3
bandages x2
cat cap
bunny hood
frog cap
mummy?s mask x4


Wasn't sure if you bought some of these items already and haven't updated the list, so I didn't order anything yet. Let me know if you don't need anything and I'll cross them off my list 
I'm happy to help but I'm not sure if I can afford all of this haha, some bells would be appreciated~

Also, you unfortunately cannot trade mannequins. The game doesn't let you drop them on the ground or put them in a letter  They're on your spreadsheet  but I wasn't sure if you found this out already,hopefully it's a minor setback!


----------



## OldHill (Aug 18, 2013)

Paradise reminds me of my favorite book, Showdown! The little valley of Paradise got ransacked by this evil guy who professes to be "'good" but he ends up making the town mad and turning it into destruction and all this dark stuff.


----------



## Hayley (Aug 19, 2013)

BlooShroom said:


> Hey,Looked through my catalog-Here's everything I can order you!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Items for Paradise ^-^
> ...



Hey, I need everything apart from the kitchen cart! Let me know how much you want 
I found out about the mannequins yesterday! So annoyed by this! Thank you.


I've also made a short presentation about what to expect from paradise


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 19, 2013)

How's it going on the village?  I dug up almost ten more gyriods, in case you wanted to buy some more...


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 19, 2013)

May I suggest K.K. Comrade be used somewhere? It gives me chills, especially the cover of it. It looks and sounds like music directly out of World War II Europe.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd like to suggest K.K. Island instead of K.K. Surfin'. It sounds more island-y and relaxed. But that's just a suggestion.
And, I'd like to suggest using K.K. Sonata. When used correctly, it sounds like all is over and you just need to give up.

Your presentation looks awesome so far!


----------



## Hayley (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you all for your suggestions!

MyLifeIsCake - It is going well! I have my main room full of gyroids so I think I'll be alright for now! Although I may contact you later just in case.

Sleepy - I never thought of that one! I love the sound of it so will definitely use it in one of the houses.

ShinyYoshi - I too wasn't that thrilled with Surfin' K.K., so I'll use Island K.K. instead. I adore K.K. Sonata! I've put that for the second house's main room. I'm pleased you enjoyed the presentation, I've spent quite a bit of time on it!


----------

